# Johnsons Drainage



## Ddog0587 (Dec 18, 2006)

well im in town from school and went to the drainage monday and went 1 for 2. wasnt too cold, the water wasnt high and pretty clear. my lone fish came almost by accident. i had a tangle so my spinner drifted under and brush pile and whn i got done with the tangle i reeled in the slack and the spnner from under the pile and saw the beautiful brownie inhale it. a nice 11 in. tomarrow is supposed to be 38. good weather to me so ill try wading at the park. hopefully i can get a pic to work.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Dec 18, 2006)

here is a pic of the little guy


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

Please make sure you know where you're fishing.
According to the Salmon and Trout regs, the Johnson Creek drainage (Plymouth and Northville) isn't open to fishing until the last Saturday in April.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Dec 18, 2006)

to my knowledge johnsons drainage is open all year long unlike paint creek and other designated trout streams.


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

Ddog you are correct, Johnson drain is open year round and is artificial lures only. Some of the tributaries follow normal trout regulations and don't open until april which could be the source of some of the confusion. 

BTW, nice fish out of that stream, fish like that don't come easy out of there. I've fished it several times and never caught one that large and feel lucky to even get a trout most days.


----------



## P.C. Tweek (Aug 30, 2007)

Man, thats awsome!!!! After September 30th...every year, I go through a bad case of trout fishing dependancy. I just can't seem to get my fix...untill the next season opens. Its cool that there are places that are open year round, just maybe a cure for anyone's trout illness.

Great job!!!

Tweek,


----------



## Ddog0587 (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanx on the comments. I went again today from 1-5 and did alright. i went 2-5 on Brownies and 2-3 on chubs. the browns were both 8" and the chubs were around 11". all caught on and orange rooster tail. it was 38 degress sunny and the water was up maybe a foot from monday but very clear and coooooooold. i went the first 2 1/2 hours with only one bit and then i made my way to my sweet spots to get the 2 chubs and then the 2 browns. i lost one before i left that was a monster, im talking about 16"+. what a bummer. 2 browns is awsome. Johnson Drainage is really giving me my winter fishing fix. friday i might try down by 5 mile.


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hope I didn't cause any confusion...


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Since this stream is small enough to jump across in a lot of places, you might want to slow down on posting about losing a 16" Brown, if you want to have a decent chance of catching it, at some point. I only work a couple miles away, and this post is making me think of bringing a rod and some boots to work one day. If I am thinking it, LOTS of other people are, too. Glad to hear you are catching fish from there. That stream is actually a trib of the Rouge River, so it is heartening that it can support Trouties; and Chubs. :lol:


----------



## spincaster22 (Dec 31, 2007)

I have heard of the Johnson creek but have no knowledge where its located at? Where's the Johnson Creek start/finish. Thanks jeff


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

Johnson creek is closed to fishing right now till last sat in April. I would watch what your doing and check the regs people before you venture out!


----------



## BIG "D" (Sep 14, 2005)

jOHNSON CREEK is listed as a Green steam Which is closed until the last Sat in April. It is listed as a #6 stream in the special reg for wayne county saying it is open year round from the confluance (spelling) of the Rouge river down stream. If your fishing at 5 mile your ILLEGAL:rant:


----------



## steelheadpursuit (Feb 16, 2008)

i agree big d i just looked at the regs, trying to make sense of this mess, sry ddog not trying to bust your bubble those are some nice fish but i would probably not brodcast anymore unless your fishing the the confluence


----------



## Ddog0587 (Dec 18, 2006)

i have not fished down that way i fished between confluence with the Rouge and Napier. me trying down by 5 mile would be illegal. i wasnt thing sorry for the mix up.


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

Big D, johnson creek is BLACK. Meaning it is open to fishing but you cannot keep browns until the last saturday in April. Also you can't fish johnson creek downstream from the confluance with the rouge because that is where johnson creek ends! Also if you go up stream from the confluance you will hit 5 mile before Napier, meaning fishing at 5 mile is legal this time of year.


----------



## BIG "D" (Sep 14, 2005)

Didn't blow the map up far enough.. I stand corrected:lol:


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

Nice job dog! I always hit Johnson creek when I'm itching for some close-to-home trout. Good luck at 5-mile! I've always caught more chub than trout at that access.

There are some honey holes upstream of 5-Mile though.


----------



## P.C. Tweek (Aug 30, 2007)

I have to strongly agree with the remarks that Fishndude brought up...too much information can really ruin good fishing spots. This stream mentioned is a potential trophy trout stream for southern Michigan, but if word gets out to too many folks then things can go bad. I trout fish all over the southern half of Michigan and what I enjoy most is to find good trout spots on my own. It's the exploring that makes it fun. Last year it paid off for me when I landed a 25 inch, 6 pounder...biggest stream brown I've ever landed in 29 years of trout fishing.

Tweek,


----------



## michigan head hunter (Aug 26, 2006)

it's nice stream i have caught some nice fish out of their one was 21 inches and one at 18 inches was the nicer two i have hooked a large pike 39 1/2 inches on a white rooster tail .


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

I don't know what you guys are bragging about, anybody can catch big browns in Johnson Creek. Sheesh.


----------

